# No highbacks? Switchback bindings.



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I know kids who have been riding backless for years, they just rip the fuckers out. They enjoy this for all-mountain, especially park!

These were younger guys who shred places like Breck and don't suck, so its not a huge suprise that this kind of thing is going on and has graduated to a brand like Switchback.

Not sure it's for me, but I can definitely see trying it out in the powpow.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I tried riding without rear highback, when i broke it. It was possible, and it wasn't much difference, since i have front.

There's difference between surfy feel in powder and control on a freeride. I'd go for second. In 100% powder longer runs, you can try this, but better have not stiff binders and board.


----------

